# Where are you from?



## LoonieToonies (Apr 6, 2015)

This thread probably already exists, but if not, let's all share! 

I'm from Canada, born in Toronto. I lived in Chicago for 3 years of my life (until I was 3) and the moved to Sweden for five years (until I was 8) before moving back to Canada.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 6, 2015)

I'm from Texas, which is in the United States.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 6, 2015)

United States in the state of Ohio.


----------



## L. Lawliet (Apr 6, 2015)

Michigan in the gun toting, french fry eating, wheelchair riding, morbidly obese murrica

jk


----------



## tumut (Apr 6, 2015)

Pennsylvania USA. I want to move back to New York after I graduate though.


----------



## toadsworthy (Apr 6, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> United States in the state of Ohio.



I'm in Ohio right now too  but I'm from Virginia, US


----------



## Fhyn_K (Apr 6, 2015)

San Francisco, California, United States of 'murrica.


----------



## Nay (Apr 6, 2015)

South Korea.


----------



## Saylor (Apr 6, 2015)

I'm from the United States! Colorado specifically.


----------



## Cazqui (Apr 6, 2015)

Georgia State.


----------



## Aryxia (Apr 6, 2015)

Canada~


----------



## EndlessElements (Apr 6, 2015)

illinois


----------



## BATOCTO (Apr 6, 2015)

texas y'all


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Apr 6, 2015)

I'm from California....in the United States.


----------



## Mariah (Apr 6, 2015)

EndlessElements said:


> illinois



Me too.


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 6, 2015)

I'm from Ontario, Canada! ^_^


----------



## Yuni (Apr 6, 2015)

Melbourne, Australia.


----------



## LoonieToonies (Apr 6, 2015)

Shimmer said:


> I'm from Ontario, Canada! ^_^



Same here!


----------



## Jake (Apr 6, 2015)

I don't know I was adopted


----------



## pippy1994 (Apr 6, 2015)

Brisbane, Australia :3


----------



## snapdragon (Apr 6, 2015)

Minnesota (U.S.) but born in Korea :>


----------



## Dasbreenee (Apr 6, 2015)

United States, Iowa. 
Where we have nothing but corn fields for miles.


----------



## Prabha (Apr 6, 2015)

im from ... .. . . ..  . . .. . . ..well do you really want to know?



Spoiler



goddamn don't do it]



Spoiler



I'm telling you.. you don't want to know



Spoiler



hoe don't do it 



Spoiler



oh my god.



Spoiler


----------



## Locket (Apr 6, 2015)

Utah, in the US.


----------



## Android (Apr 6, 2015)

I'm studying college in Boston, but I'm originally from Monterrey in Mexico.


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Apr 6, 2015)

Well I was born in New Mexico of the United States, but I've lived in Texas for almost 18 years


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Apr 7, 2015)

I'm from California, in the US .


----------



## Mahoushoujo (Apr 7, 2015)

Alaska, usa :00


----------



## Stacyfaith (Apr 7, 2015)

New York, US!  Too many people. Haha.


----------



## Dead Master (Apr 7, 2015)

Brussels, Belgium


----------



## Astro Cake (Apr 7, 2015)

I was born in Texas and have been living in San Antonio specifically since 2003.


----------



## InfinityFlames (Apr 7, 2015)

I'm a Seattle girl


(Washington state, US)


----------



## nammie (Apr 7, 2015)

I'm from Canada but I'll be moving to Japan for work in August!!!


----------



## EndlessElements (Apr 7, 2015)

nammie said:


> I'm from Canada but I'll be moving to Japan for work in August!!!



that is so cool! congratulations


----------



## EmmaFrost (Apr 7, 2015)

Moscow, Russia. Living in Canada for now.


----------



## ReXyx3 (Apr 7, 2015)

I was born in Copenhagen Denmark but I grew up in Boston MA. ^-^


----------



## meriwether (Apr 7, 2015)

grew up in a small town in missisippi and am still living there! (someone help me) hopefully only a year and a half left before i leave the nest


----------



## kaylagirl (Apr 7, 2015)

Originally from Plains, Pennsylvania (USA), but now living in Charleston, South Carolina (USA)!


----------



## Stacyfaith (Apr 7, 2015)

nammie said:


> I'm from Canada but I'll be moving to Japan for work in August!!!



Congratulations! That's very exciting.


----------



## Irarina (Apr 7, 2015)

Malaysia c:


----------



## Heyden (Apr 7, 2015)

Half Filipino Half Australian living in Sydney!


----------



## lithiumlatte (Apr 7, 2015)

I'm from Northern Ireland~  I live in England though.


----------



## Hai (Apr 7, 2015)

Germany, North Rhine-Westphalia. Will probably move to Lower Saxony in about a year though...


----------



## kyrynbunni (Apr 7, 2015)

I live in California.


----------



## UtopiaJ (Apr 7, 2015)

Quite a diverse crowd we got going!

I'm Irish/Brazilian but living in the UK!


----------



## sizzles (Apr 7, 2015)

Reading through all the other posts makes me sound so boring! I'm just from England and have always lived in England


----------



## LoonieToonies (Apr 7, 2015)

sizzles said:


> Reading through all the other posts makes me sound so boring! I'm just from England and have always lived in England



England is awesome! Don't feel boring  I love British history, Britain shaped most of the modern western world.


----------



## Finnian (Apr 7, 2015)

I'm white and I live in Utah, USA

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh i guess im actually like german/scottish, if we get down to heritage.

- - - Post Merge - - -

wait. 
im missing something here... I should probably not just post without thinking huh?
Im from utah and live in utah??


----------



## Jiska (Apr 7, 2015)

I am Dutch. Born and raises in the Netherlands


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Apr 7, 2015)

I'm Texan 
Born in Texas, raised in Texas, still live in Texas, probably always will.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 7, 2015)

Sweden c:


----------



## Finnian (Apr 7, 2015)

ShinyYoshi said:


> I'm Texan
> Born in Texas, raised in Texas, still live in Texas, probably always will.



i lived in texas for 6 years.
god i miss texas.


----------



## Moddie (Apr 7, 2015)

[Post Removed. Sorry.]


----------



## Hermione Granger (Apr 7, 2015)

Puerto Rico (rich port weee)


----------



## Feloreena (Apr 7, 2015)

I'm from England, and I live in Scotland at the moment.


----------



## kazyrock (Apr 7, 2015)

Canada where apparently it is still winter


----------



## penguins (Apr 7, 2015)

new jersey represent


----------



## Pheenic (Apr 7, 2015)

New York, and the part of New York I live in sucks.


----------



## mizzsnow (Apr 7, 2015)

..


----------



## BbyDeeEMILY (Apr 8, 2015)

Live in Sydney, Australia and still living in Sydney, Australia. I moved once but it was still in the same states :0


----------



## SolarInferno (Apr 8, 2015)

Cumbria, United Kingdom. I lived in the same village up until I was 18, then my family moved house about 5 miles away.


----------



## doveling (Apr 8, 2015)

Sydney, Australia~~


----------



## Amichann (Apr 8, 2015)

United States of Minnesota ahaha.


----------



## Snowtyke (Apr 8, 2015)

Jersey. Not New Jersey, classic Jersey.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 8, 2015)

Michigan :V


----------



## Hirosuka (Apr 8, 2015)

Washington State / U.S.


----------



## Keira (Apr 8, 2015)

New south wales, Australia


----------



## Blaise2003 (Apr 8, 2015)

I am in the obese state of Murica. I live in Pennsylvania specifically.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Apr 8, 2015)

US, in between of Ohio and Virginia.


----------



## Vizionari (Apr 8, 2015)

The United States, in California.


----------



## Beardo (Apr 8, 2015)

North Carolina, but I live in Iowa now


----------



## Eldin (Apr 8, 2015)

Eastern Canada, still live there but hoping to move out west soon to possibly go to college there.


----------



## Yoshisaur (Apr 8, 2015)

Wyoming. It's totes lame


----------



## ashubii (Apr 10, 2015)

Florida! One of my closest friends lives in Canada, near Toronto, I think. I'm hoping to move there one day.


----------



## Zedark (Apr 10, 2015)

I'm from Scotland... too bad I hate it here


----------



## crystalchild (Apr 10, 2015)

im from norway!


----------



## AeroMerlin (Apr 10, 2015)

Ohio, United States


----------



## Nunnafinga (Apr 10, 2015)

Phoenix,Arizona U.S.A.-A place known mostly for cactus,heat and crooked politicians.


----------



## hzl (Apr 10, 2015)

erm England.. Manchester to be precise


----------



## Chris (Apr 10, 2015)

Zedark said:


> I'm from Scotland... too bad I hate it here



I'm also in Scotland and I'm not exactly fond of it either haha.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Apr 10, 2015)

Philippines


----------



## Aestivate (Apr 10, 2015)




----------



## Tao (Apr 10, 2015)

England. Greater Manchester if we're narrowing it down.


----------



## oreo (Apr 10, 2015)

I was born in Vietnam. I'm in Canada now.


----------



## isebrilia (Apr 10, 2015)

I'm from Florida!


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 10, 2015)

Born and raised in Melbourne, Australia.


----------



## p e p p e r (Apr 11, 2015)

I'm from sunny California (✿◠‿◠)


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 11, 2015)

Born and raised in California, I intend to move north because I hate the sun. =[


----------



## RebeccaShay (Apr 11, 2015)

Canada


----------



## Stalfos (Apr 11, 2015)

I'm from Sweden. Meh, could have been worse I suppose.


----------



## P.K. (Apr 11, 2015)

I'm from the Philippines


----------



## ganondork (Apr 22, 2015)

Michigan :/


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 22, 2015)

I live in Nashville, but I'm from the Appalachian mtns.....I've got the thick southern drawl to prove it too.


----------



## honeymoo (Apr 22, 2015)

Nova Scotia, ruff n tuff n oceans and crap!


----------



## toxapex (Apr 22, 2015)

yoUR NIGHTMARES

or like, Massachusetts USA


----------



## doggaroo (Apr 22, 2015)

Long Beach, California


----------



## laurenx (Apr 22, 2015)

Illinois, close to Chicago


----------



## eggs (Apr 22, 2015)

i'm from texas, the land of conservatives and open-carry laws.
fortunately, i'm in one of the more urban cities, but it's still texas.


----------



## dj_mask (Apr 23, 2015)

Sacramento, California, USA


----------



## Katelyn (Apr 23, 2015)

I'm from Connecticut. Which is probably one of the most boring states ever.


----------



## Katattacc (Apr 23, 2015)

Hawaii


----------



## Fa11enInsanity (Apr 23, 2015)

New Jersey... it's alright


----------



## Jamborenium (Apr 23, 2015)

from the void of space

I was Born in California
but currently I reside in Washington State


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 23, 2015)

Mississippi.


----------



## kaylagirl (Apr 23, 2015)

Pennsylvania, living in South Carolina now.


----------



## JaffaCakeJelly (May 8, 2015)

Ireland


----------



## carlaeleni (May 8, 2015)

East of England


----------



## Sanaki (May 8, 2015)

I'm from Massachusetts.


----------



## sizzles (May 8, 2015)

carlaeleni said:


> East of England



Yay! It's not just me living here


----------



## Ken1997 (May 8, 2015)

audino said:


> South Korea.



That's awesome!

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm from that city yup that's that city got Las Vegas on my back got the whole map with me.


----------



## kayleee (May 8, 2015)

Seattle !


----------



## Hulaette (May 8, 2015)

I'm from the Underworld


----------



## Ragdoll (May 8, 2015)

new jersey but i practically live in new york because i go there every day and sadly i know my way around there more than i do in jersey. its like i only go to NJ to sleep lol


----------



## noctos (May 8, 2015)

I'm from Norway!


----------



## hollowbunnie (May 8, 2015)

Born and raised in Canada, baby!!! I was born in Vancouver, at three weeks old we moved to Courtenay (on vancouver island) then at 11 years old I moved to Saskatchewan! I am currently in Arizona going through the immigration process because I married the most wonderful man in the entire world, who happens to be American


----------



## TheGreatBrain (May 8, 2015)

Colorado.


----------



## Pug (May 8, 2015)

california


----------



## CrossAnimal (May 8, 2015)

Born in Texas. Living in Utah.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 8, 2015)

I have lived in California my whole life, but intend to change that soon. I lived in a very popular tourist spot called Napa, known for it's wineries, so basically I grew up around ritzy old white drunk people with sticks up their butts.  Now I live a few hours from there is a tiny little hick town, it's a nice mixture of "country" and city, but it sucks to have to drive an hour out of town to go to any brand name stores or really _do_ anything. But it's ok living here for now, I hope to move North soon, maybe to Washington or Oregon, not sure yet though. I love the weather up there because I am pale AF and I really crave rain. And don't go telling me how depressing it is... I am always depressed and the sun makes it worse cause I melt into a tiny sad puddle, the rain makes me happy!


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (May 8, 2015)

Tehran, Iran.


----------



## Locket (May 8, 2015)

I'm from Utah, still in Utah.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 9, 2015)

A sperm cell.


----------



## Fairytale (May 9, 2015)

The Netherlands


----------



## Flowergender (May 17, 2015)

I'm originally from Long Beach, CA but moved when I was 2 months to the east coast, (Pennsylvania,New York, New Jersey, Delaware,) until I was 6. Lived in Egypt and UAE until I was 16, and back home in California as of right now. Altogether I've lived in over 30 houses on 4 different continents.

Whoooooooooooo hooooooooo for travelling.


----------



## peachy13 (May 18, 2015)

Cazqui said:


> Georgia State.



Same here


----------



## Soda Fox (May 18, 2015)

The USA.


----------



## patriceflanders (May 19, 2015)

living 50-50 between Brussels and Paris (Europe that is  )


----------



## Holla (May 19, 2015)

Southern Ontario, Canada ^.^


----------



## conorbamodwyer (May 20, 2015)

I'm from the beautiful island of Ireland


----------



## Chupidun (May 20, 2015)

Spain


----------



## lazuli (May 20, 2015)

born in michigan, moved to texas when i was 7. been here since (except for one year when i stayed with my dad in michigan)


----------



## MacrobianMoose (May 24, 2015)

Newfoundland, Canada. If you don't know where that is then you might know it as the place that makes tourists kiss fish. On the lips.


----------



## Yuyunyaw (May 24, 2015)

I'm from Valparaiso, In Chile! (In South America  )


----------



## Aerohail (May 24, 2015)

I'm from Glasgow in Scotland and I have since lived all over the UK but I'm back in Scotland just now. In the highlands!


----------



## spunkystella (May 24, 2015)

I'm from California, and I'm still here in this junkyard. -_- I hope to move to a really cute city I like that is more up-state. It's really cute and small and has brick roads and not paved ones. It's like a fairytale.


----------



## Folia (May 24, 2015)

meriwether said:


> grew up in a small town in missisippi and am still living there! (someone help me) hopefully only a year and a half left before i leave the nest





nintendofan85 said:


> Mississippi.




My fellow 'sippians!


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (May 24, 2015)

The Minnesotas. I love me some Mini Sodas. In Murcia! *\?_ YEAH!


----------



## Le Ham (May 25, 2015)

Born and raised Floridian. Prob'ly gonna stay there for life.



> Florida! One of my closest friends lives in Canada, near Toronto, I think. I'm hoping to move there one day.





> I'm from Florida!



yaaaas


----------



## Chris01 (May 25, 2015)

British Empire, uhh I mean the UK haha


----------



## Fine (May 29, 2015)

Born in Creston, British Columbia and still living in the same house I was raised in C:


----------



## Peebers (May 29, 2015)

Philippines! ;v;


----------



## Aterra (May 29, 2015)

Puerto Rico  Lived in New York for about 5 years tho.


----------



## PanickingTruffle (May 30, 2015)

Virginia.
I'd love to move to Ireland, but I doubt it'll happen.


----------



## MissLily123 (May 30, 2015)

New York :3


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 30, 2015)

Where did you come from? Where did you go? Where did you come from, Cotton-Eyed Joe?


----------



## starlark (Jun 5, 2015)

My parents are both Filipino and come from the Philippines. My dad's grandpa has Chinese heritage so I'm considerably more light-skinned than everyone in my family.
I consider myself Filipino-British though. I've lived in England my whole life and I know more English than Tagalog, and I also have a very distinct Hampshirian (Farmer/Posh) accent which confuses the people "back home". Legally though, I'm dual nationality so I could live in England and the Philippines at the same time if I wanted to.


----------



## PaperLuigi3 (Jun 5, 2015)

Nice try NSA.


----------



## rev1175 (Jun 5, 2015)

Tennessee, United States

:/

- - - Post Merge - - -



PaperLuigi3 said:


> Nice try NSA.



Joke's on you, they already know.


----------



## Envy (Jun 5, 2015)

Oklahoma.

Blah. Totally living up to my username here, I want to move faarrrr away to the Northeast!


----------



## nami26 (Jun 5, 2015)

Denver, Colorado, the best place on Earth so bye Felicia. no questions asked!

- - - Post Merge - - -

I want to move to London though...I probably will in the next few years though. either there or back to Denver which would be amazing 'cause of all the family there.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jun 5, 2015)

Virginia. I've lived in the same area my whole life, and I really like it here and will probably wind up staying here unless something changes.


----------



## Rizies (Jun 5, 2015)

I am from Saskatchewan, Canada.  And it's pronounced (sask-a-chew-wan).


----------



## piichinu (Jun 5, 2015)

ohio


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Jun 5, 2015)

LA. Not the one near Hollywood, you don't know how many people ask me when I say that.


----------



## Heyden (Jun 5, 2015)

Sydney


----------



## Lmaze (Jun 6, 2015)

I was born in Louisville, KY and then moved to Evansville, IN in 5th grade. When I turned 19, I moved to Nashville, TN and have loved it ever since. I don't think I will move again!


----------



## buzzing (Jun 6, 2015)

delaware


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 6, 2015)

Born and raised in Texas.


----------



## cutiepiezell (Jun 6, 2015)

I was born in Portugal, sometime in 2006 my dad found a good job in England (because Portugal jobs don't pay very well) so he moved there. In 2007 me, my mum and my brother moved there too, and I've lived here ever since.


----------



## Trio4meo (Jun 6, 2015)

Born in Barcelona, grew up in London


----------



## Ashuro (Jun 6, 2015)

I'm from southern France. And I was born in the same country.


----------



## ams (Jun 6, 2015)

I'm from Canada! I live pretty much in the middle of the country in the prairies.


----------



## Snickersnee (Jun 6, 2015)

Born and raised (and still living) in Finland aka. Winland, the shtstained gem of northern europe.


----------



## Celestefey (Jun 6, 2015)

I live in Kent which is in south east England. I'm like a half hour train journey away from London.  It's really nice here where I live.


----------



## Liseli (Jun 6, 2015)

I'm from the south of America, but I'm now in the northeast. Wooh.


----------

